# Coca-Cola Huffy!



## looneymoons (Sep 26, 2019)

Spotted this bicycle in Morgantown WV last weekend....

The owner of a vintage shop had this in his shed! I had never seen one and he pulled it out after we stopped in to eye up a 1940's cruiser. Thought it was pretty cool and wanted to share. Wasn't sure if anyone knew any history  of Coca-cola and Huffy.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 28, 2019)

These were a mid '80s thing, though I haven't seen a girl's version before! The boy's has a plastic 'tank'.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 16, 2019)

Not worth much, even though people envision big bucks anytime they find one. Everybody bought them and never rode them.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 16, 2019)

Probably worth more to a Coca Cola collector than a bike person. The build quality of these is seriously lacking. I didn't want to use the word "crappy" at the chance of offending someone! V/r Shawn


----------



## looneymoons (Oct 16, 2019)

partsguy said:


> Not worth much, even though people envision big bucks anytime they find one. Everybody bought them and never rode them.





True-- the Coca Cola brand has been an American novelty and name-icon more than anything. 

Peace and love

-Alexandra


----------



## looneymoons (Oct 16, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Probably worth more to a Coca Cola collector than a bike person. The build quality of these is seriously lacking. I didn't want to use the word "crappy" at the chance of offending someone! V/r Shawn




Lol! I was fooled by the Huffy collaboration, then. Thanks for the heads up 

Peace and love and bikes~~

-Alexandra


----------

